# Vape King is almost on 10000 online orders!



## Stroodlepuff (17/6/16)

Wow! Thanks to your continued support Vape King is drawing close to 10 000 online orders! We cannot believe the support we have had over the years so we would like to give something back to the lucky person who places order number 10 000.

We are currently on order 9913!

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/6/16)

*
Although we do need to state one simple rule  If you are Vape King Staff / Have a Vape King Branch / are a supplier you are not eligible for the prize. If you get order number 10 000 the prize will be defaulted to order 10 001*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/16)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

